

How Ridiculous Is It That Apple Maps Redirect To Google Maps On The Web? - mtgx
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/09/22/mapsception/

======
lis
I don't think it's ridiculous. They don't have (probably don't want) a web
version, so they are redirecting you to Google.

Would you prefer to read "sorry, you can only see this map on an iPhone/iPad
with iOS 6 or higher"?

